# Sparkle GeForce 9400GT 1GB DDR2



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 23, 2011)

a friend of mine has this card (Sparkle GeForce 9400GT 1GB DDR2) installed in his computer with windows xp, 1 gb ram, and core 2 duo processor...

as i know (i may be wrong), this card is pretty outdated... but still last day i wondered when i saw call of duty:black ops running on it WITH ALL HIGH SETTINGS...

i dont get it.. how can he run that game with all the high settings? i was planning to buy a hd 5770 for rs 6750.. but after seeing the performance of 9400gt (itz of 2500rs ONLY) i wonder if i should change my decision.

i mean if the card is running today's game on high setting then it will run game after 3-4 years at low settings.. that all i want.. a future proof card...
what do u guyz say?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

*It depends on the resolution...
At wat resolution wil u be gaming.?*
Even i was able play black ops without any glitches at max settings and 4xAA with my 9800gt, Resolution : 1440*900(16:10)...

*Wats ur budget?*


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 23, 2011)

1280x1024...it was the resolution...

and your card is 9800gt.. i guess itz far better than 9400gt... isnt it?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

^^Yep..
Wat is ur monitor resolution?
Wen r u planning to buy?
Wat budget?

*Also which PSU u have?* Thats the imp part...


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 23, 2011)

hey man i'm not here for a buying suggestion.. i just want to ask how that graphic card can run all the games with high settings? it just for my information...

okie you are talking of resolution.. can you suggest me any setting in black ops that i should try in my friends computer and the graphic card would fail to load them?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> okie you are talking of resolution.. can you suggest me any setting in black ops that i should try in my friends computer and the graphic card would fail to load them?



Is he ur friend or foe?


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a 9400GT and it can't even handle Team Fortress 2 with all high settings @ 1024x768. Forget about CoD4.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

OK, Try these


*Graphics*
|
*Set this*
*Video mode*
|Max. possible
*Full screen*
|Yes
*Anti-aliasing*
|4x or 8x
*Sync every frame*
|Yes
*Texture filtering*
|Trilinear
*Anisotropic filtering*
|Full
*Texture Quality*
|Extra
*Shadows*
|Yes
*Bullet impacts*
|Yes
*Number of corpses*
|Large


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 23, 2011)

ico said:


> I have a 9400GT and it can't even handle Team Fortress 2 with all high settings @ 1024x768. Forget about CoD4.



i saw him running that game... it really works.. thatz what wonders me..

@mailme.manju
i used the same settings.. all worked fine... yea the resolution was 1280x1024.. does that matter?

and hez a friend of mine but itz just the card that makes me wonder


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

Try inc. the Anti-Aliasing(last choice)


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 23, 2011)

in Anti-Aliasing i guess there were 2x,4x,8x and (may be) 16x.. watever it was.. i choose the highest one.. i'm sure of that


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

Geforce 9400 GT review

I actually think you forgot to click "Save" after changing the settings. Instead, you clicked "Back."


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Geforce 9400 GT review
> 
> I actually think you forgot to click "Save" after changing the settings. Instead, you clicked "Back."


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dont count on that. 9400GT sucks in new games.Even my sparkle 9500GT sucked and I upgraded to HD 5670.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Geforce 9400 GT review
> 
> I actually think you forgot to click "Save" after changing the settings. Instead, you clicked "Back."



lol.. i admit i'm a dumbo but nt tat biggie one.. i clicked on apply settings man.. dont worry..


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

lol, I don't think I have any other explanation then.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope 9400gt & 9500gt are good at 1280x1024


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 23, 2011)

i will show you guyz a video if i can take one... i thought you guyz can answer why is it so...


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

^take the video using Fraps


----------



## CA50 (Mar 24, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> I hope 9400gt & 9500gt are good at 1280x1024



Aru you comparing 9400 and 9800, they are much different and 9800 easily outperforms the 9400


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

9400 n 9500gt i knew 9800gt is far better than them...


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 24, 2011)

i agree with you guyz thatz why i made this thread...i'm stun with itz performance...


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

My Black ops settings on my bro's Dell ST2010 monitor...


*Graphics*
|
*Set*
*Video mode*
|1600*900
*Full screen*
|Yes
*Anti-aliasing*
|16x
*Sync every frame*
|Yes
*Texture filtering*
|Trilinear
*Anisotropic filtering*
|Full
*Texture Quality*
|Extra
*Shadows*
|Yes
*Bullet impacts*
|Yes
*Number of corpses*
|Large
*Zero stuutering at all places, its like watching a movie....
Damn sharp*


----------

